# JOHOR BAHRU | Forest City | 180m+ | 45fl+ | U/C



## FirzDaurens_

What a nice biggest project!


----------



## davidwsk

^^



> *Urban Food Market is COMING SOON to FOREST CITY, JB!* Stay tuned to our Official Facebook Page for more info!
> 
> An exciting new innovation is underway.
> Urban Food Hall's brand new sister - Urban Food Market will be making its way to the market soon.
> 
> Bask in the new lifestyle market place that is Urban Food Market. Bringing the tastes of renowned restaurant brands such as *Johnny Rockets, Franco, The Library Coffee Bar, Q Café and The South East* into homes, this new generation of food store provide consumers with the convenience of replicating their favourite restaurant-quality epicurean delights with its selection of fresh, precooked and prepackaged gourmet ingredients and sauces unique to the F&B brands.
> 
> Now, deciding what to cook has never been easier – with Urban Food Market.


https://www.facebook.com/UrbanFoodHall


----------



## davidwsk

^^



nazrey said:


> 15045_Gerbang Nusajaya_COM_Plaza01_150618 by Phantom ..., on Flickr
> 15045_Gerbang Nusajaya_COM_street_150618_op3 by Phantom ..., on Flickr
> 15045_Gerbang Nusajaya_COM_PLAZA-002_Draft01_150611 by Phantom ..., on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Brown_Eastern said:


> Hopefully there will be more update like this


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


> Yup, think the same too. Last time i went there via Pendas. Should be a new entrance from 2nd link but not sure how the progress now. Here another look by https://www.facebook.com/thelibrarycoffeebarMY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F&B address:
> 
> 2nd Floor of Unit 1, Sales Gallery, Island 1, Forest City, Jalan Tanjung Kupang, Kampung Pok, 81500 Gelang Patah, Johor Bahru, Johor


..


----------



## davidwsk

Brown_Eastern said:


> :banana::banana:


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


> *Phase 1*
> 
> From https://www.facebook.com/iminvestors/


..


----------



## davidwsk

LoveArki said:


> From Iskandar Malaysia - Invesco Management & Service Facebook Page


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


>


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


> From https://www.facebook.com/iminvestors/?fref=ts


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


> From https://www.facebook.com/iminvestors/?fref=ts


..


----------



## davidwsk

FayedLee said:


> www.sasaki.com


..


----------



## davidwsk

We might see some supertalls here.



World 2 World said:


> :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

Phase 1 fully sold out.


FayedLee said:


> Mock up model





nazrey said:


> *Country Garden unveils $58.3 bln ‘Forest City’ project*
> January 23, 2016, Saturday
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/01/23/country-garden-unveils-58-3-bln-forest-city-project/
> 
> SINGAPORE: ‘Forest City’, a lush urban getaway located on four man-made islands in Iskandar Malaysia was officially unveiled yesterday by Country Garden Holdings Co Ltd, a Hong Kong-listed property developer.
> 
> Sprawled over 1,386.05 hectares, ‘Forest City’ is a joint development with Johor’s Esplanade Danga 88 Sdn Bhd.
> 
> ‘Forest City’ is Southeast Asia’s first and largest mixed-use green development in terms of the number of units to be built with a vertical greenery and smart city design theme.
> 
> With an estimated investment of S$58.3 billion (S$1=RM3.05) over the next 20 years, ‘Forest City’ is expected to fuel the economic development of Iskandar region, the main southern development corridor in Johor and neighbouring Singapore.
> 
> Eight industries including education, healthcare and tourism will be the main economic pillars of growth at ‘Forest City’.
> 
> “Forest City’ is the first of its kind mega development in Southeast Asia. Car-free zone, luxury green living co-exist with smart technologies and amenities.
> 
> “Through the unveiling of ‘Forest City’, I’m proud to note that Country Garden have completed our transformation of achieving international landmark projects,” said Country Garden Holdings Chief Executive Officer Mo Bin at the “Sustainable Eco-City Development Forum” and Forest City Global press conference here today.
> 
> ‘Forest City’ is Country Garden’s largest real estate project outside of China, part of the group’s internationalisation strategy to establish a larger overseas presence.
> 
> Recognised by the Guangdong provincial government as one of the top developers in China, the group has delivered quality homes for two decades and has developed over 100 cities in China.
> 
> “Rather than another pure real estate project, ‘Forest City’ is a culmination of our wisdom, knowledge and experience that brings to life an eco-city of the future in its true sense.
> 
> “With ‘Forest City’, we are offering a perfect mix of luxury tranquility, urban vitality and proximity in the heart of Southeast Asia,” Mo said.
> 
> Part of the first phase of ‘Forest City’ includes condominiums and high-rise coastal residences which would open for global sale soon in Singapore, China and Malaysia.
> 
> The two to four-bedroom condominiums and high-rise coastal residences are exceptionally designed and are situated within leafy foliage corridors and car-free avenues with gated security.
> 
> Meanwhile, Executive Director of Country Garden Pacificview Datuk Md Othman Yusof said:”This is a historic day not only for ‘Forest City’ but for Malaysia, our business partners, and, just as significantly, for the global real estate industry.
> 
> ‘Forest City’ represents an unprecedented alliance of two powerhouses in the real estate, financial and construction industries.
> 
> As part of the long-term planning for ‘Forest City’, Country Garden is in discussions with the Malaysian government to set up dedicated entry points such as a light rail transit system and a ferry network that would link it to Singapore and to the planned high-speed rail service between Singapore and Malaysia. — Bernama


..


----------



## davidwsk

https://youtu.be/XzBlOd6goQ0


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Amazing project! Can't wait to see it built. :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/ForestCityCGPV/


----------



## World 2 World

by Roger


----------



## davidwsk

U/C now



FayedLee said:


> Apartment progress


----------



## KillerZavatar

what exactly is U/C we need a layout or something for this area. there are so many towers and not all of them are over 200m here. this is a mess


----------

